# Mirrors - Blind spots



## nopanic

Help. 
Have a LHD Flair, which has a big blind spot on the offside of the vehicle. Has anyone fitted wide angle mirrors, large stick-on ones, or wide angel mirror to the top on the mirror. ?

Ideal plan would be to fit cameras to see down the side of the camper.

Has anyone fitted any of these or have any advice for blind spots

THanks


----------



## gaspode

Hi nopanic

Welcome to MHF.

On my Arto I find that the best place for the blind spot mirror is directly above the existing mirrors, mounted on an arm secured to the window frame. Take care drilling the window frames if you do this, if you catch the edge of the side window glass you're in for a bill of thousands for replacement glass. 8O

The mirror I use is this one:
http://seekpart24.com/hella/outside-mirror-8sb002995011?c=100189
but on a mounting arm similar to the one on this mirror:
http://seekpart24.com/hella/outside-mirror-8sb501137001?c=100189

I've tried cameras on previous 'vans and they work OK but TBH a mirror gives a better view if you can find somewhere suitable to mount one.


----------



## BrianJP

Hi

I have a pair of Milenco blind spot mirrors around £15 each.They seem very good so far and are fully approved and adjustable to any door mirror shape. example here
http://www.justmilenco.co.uk/epages...&ViewAction=ViewProductViaPortal&Locale=en_GB


----------



## erneboy

I have a little mirror fixed below my wing mirror which I can angle to see other vehicles right beside me which is a big blind spot in my van, it was a bother in traffic and on motorways.

I still have a problem on continental junctions where we meet the road at an angle say 25 to 45 degrees (OK when I have a passenger to look for me, otherwise a real problem) so I have ordered one of these: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260690410007&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123

Will report back when I get it, but at that price it's worth trying. I have messed about with a mirror and am fairly sure it will do the job. Ideally I would fit a camera with a wide angle lens but I am have been away from the UK for quite a while and all this stuff seems to cost a fortune in the rest of Europe, Alan.


----------



## kencocamper

I use wide angle mirrors which I clipped on to the bottom of main mirrors, they are superb and if I remember correctly they where about £12 from Halfords. I will try and attatch a photo. Ken


----------



## erneboy

That one is like the one I use on the passengers side for the blind spot beside my van. I can't angle it to see at the junctions as by the time it is turned far enough I can no longer see the lens, anyway I would need two to cover both blind spots, Alan.


----------



## kencocamper

Hi Alan,
the mirror shown is accually the passenger side as I am left hand drive, I also use one on my drivers side, very good on the motorway.
I dont know if yours is exactly same as mine, some have a more convex glass and show a much wider view, mine works fine for me but obviously it will also depend on how far back from the mirror you sit.
Hope you can find what you are looking for, when they work properly they really are very helpful.
Ken


----------



## erneboy

Thanks Ken. I am quite well fixed. It's those junctions where you join the road at an angle of say 45 degrees which give me a problem. If there is any kind of run up I can position the van so I see in the mirrors, but where there is not and I arrive at the white line at an angle of say 20 degrees or more then the mirrors I currently have can't cover it. That's OK if I have a passenger as I usually do on the continent but sometimes I drive on my own.

I am hoping the stick on one will do my job. I will report back when I try it, Alan.


----------

